# TheBookPeople ....ie or ...co.uk



## nai (18 Oct 2011)

Check out the huge price difference between thebookpeople.ie and thebookpeople.co.uk - we ordered some books for christmas presents last night for £59 stg from the .co.uk site (free delivery for > £25)
same books on .ie site were 101 euro (free delivery >€55)

we couldn't register on the .co.uk (it kept forcing us onto irish prices) so just did an express checkout at the end.


----------



## monagt (18 Oct 2011)

Are they much cheaper than Amazon?


----------



## nai (18 Oct 2011)

heres an example : 

Roald Dahl Complete Collection of 15 Childrens Books -

Cheapest on Amazon - £26.82
bookpeople.co.uk - £15.99

We never looked into shipping from Amazon.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Roald-Dahl-...6526/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1318948228&sr=8-5

[broken link removed]


----------

